

Arduino Isn’t Just For Hackers - noonespecial
http://paulfurley.com/arduino-isnt-just-for-hackers/

======
noonespecial
Interesting that arduino is becoming like the "motherboard" for peripheral
systems with the shield footprint becoming the defacto expansion bus.

